# Mafia III



## Miro (28 Luglio 2015)

La casa videoludica 2K ha finalmente annunciato l'arrivo di Mafia 3, il terzo capitolo della saga sulla criminalità mafiosa italo-americana.
Un primo trailer di reveal verrà mostrato settimana prossima, il 5 Agosto. Sarà inoltre giocabile a porte chiuse alla GamesCom di Colonia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Luglio 2015)

Il primo fu storico, il secondo una sola senza precedenti. Sono combattuto, fortuna che sono ricco quindi posso prenderlo comunque


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2015)

Wow! La mia saga preferita. Sarà un altro capolavoro.

Non vedo l'ora del trailer per capire se proseguiranno la storia del 2 (spero di no) o se faranno una storia nuova.


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il primo fu storico, il secondo una sola senza precedenti. Sono combattuto, fortuna che sono ricco quindi posso prenderlo comunque



Perchè il secondo una sola? Per me è stato un capolavoro assurdo. L'ho amato un sacco! Trama, Gameplay e comparto grafico. Non vedo l'ora di questo terzo capitolo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Perchè il secondo una sola? Per me è stato un capolavoro assurdo. L'ho amato un sacco! Trama, Gameplay e comparto grafico. Non vedo l'ora di questo terzo capitolo



Anch'io l'ho amo quel gioco anche se è decisamente inferiore al primo. Era impossibile far uscire fuori un gioco paragonabile a quel capolavoro del primo.


----------



## ralf (28 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il primo fu storico, il secondo una sola senza precedenti. Sono combattuto, fortuna che sono ricco quindi posso prenderlo comunque



Quoto, il primo è forse il più bel gioco single player mai creato.


----------



## Miro (29 Luglio 2015)

Io non ho mai giocato il primo, ma il secondo si e mi è anche piaciuto molto  ho storto un pò il naso solo per la sua longevità.


----------



## Lollo interista (29 Luglio 2015)

Il secondo veramente poco longevo, però noto che ultimamente lo sono un po' tutti i giochi.....sarà che si punta più al multiplayer


----------



## Jino (29 Luglio 2015)

Che notiziona!!! Io primo FAVOLOSO. Il secondo non all'altezza, ma comunque apprezzabile.


----------



## Jino (29 Luglio 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il secondo veramente poco longevo, però noto che ultimamente lo sono un po' tutti i giochi.....sarà che si punta più al multiplayer



Sarà che secondo me puntano tantissimo alla qualità, sopratutto estetica, questa ti toglie tantissimo tempo e di fatto sei obbligato a giochi brevi.


----------



## vota DC (1 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarà che secondo me puntano tantissimo alla qualità, sopratutto estetica, questa ti toglie tantissimo tempo e di fatto sei obbligato a giochi brevi.



Ma questo non influisce già sui tempi dell'uscita dei giochi?

Warcraft 1 nel 1995, Warcraft 2 nel 1996. Entrambi i giochi che sperimentavano il multiplayer e con campagna di media durata (14 battaglie), inoltre tra il primo e il secondo ci sono state notevole migliorie grafiche e un cambio di meccanica di gioco tra cui l'introduzione di flotta e aviazione con tanto di sommergibili e sistemi per individuarli.

Esempio più recente GTA. GTA 2 arriva a fine 1999, GTA 3 a inizio 2002, quindi tra i due giochi ci sono due anni e mezzo di differenza. GTA 4 esce appena nel 2008 e qui le espansioni contano poco dato che San Andreas è del 2004, la Rockstar fece altri giochi nel frattempo? Beh vale anche per prima dato che nel periodo in cui lavorava per il 3 faceva il primo Max Payne.

Per me non è accettabile che con i tempi attuali i giochi siano meno dettagliati. Per un sequel ci voleva uno o al massimo due anni, ormai se va bene sono 5. Temo che la minore longevità sia dovuta a tagli che i produttori impongono agli sviluppatori. Cominci il gioco con certi auspici, poi ti tolgono i fondi e cominci a togliere il contenuto. Su certi giochi è avvenuto di sicuro, basti vedere a Command & Conquer Generals dove moddandolo si trovano i file testo con un sacco di unità militari e persino meccaniche di gioco "tagliate" e messe sotto forma di commento e sto parlando di un gioco riuscito bene....poi per i giochi successivi la EA ha aumentato la politica dei tagli ed è venuto fuori Command & Conquer 4.
Aggiungiamoci a questo che i giochi appena usciti tendono ad essere ingiocabili perché tanto vengono aggiustati con le patch. Anche i giochi realizzati con grande cura sono buggati appena usciti se confrontati con i giochi precedenti all'era internet.


----------



## Renegade (5 Agosto 2015)

Saga storica. Il primo fu qualcosa di incredibile. Gameplay fluido ma soprattutto trama molto creativa, missioni diverse tra loro, divertimento, zero monotonia. Il secondo non è stato eccezionale ma l'ho trovato carino. Molto lineare ma un po' monotono. Vedremo il terzo. Certo il finale del due mi ha lasciato malinconia.


----------



## Miro (5 Agosto 2015)

*Trailer di annuncio:*


----------



## Miro (5 Agosto 2015)

Video gameplay di 10 minuti:






Da ciò si può già affermare che:

-Il protagonista si chiama Lincoln Clay ed è un afroamericano orfano e veterano del Vietnam
-Il gioco si svolge attorno all'anno 1968
-L'ambientazione non è più Empire Bay ma una cittadina basata su New Orleans
-Lo scopo del gioco è controllare varie zone della città attraverso l'uso di luogotenenti che hanno la possibilità di ribellarsi e diventare nemici


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Agosto 2015)

Il protagonista non è che mi entusiasma...volevo un altro italo-americano.

Il gameplay sembra fighissimo.


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2015)

Trailer molto bello, ma potrebbe essere altrimenti!?

Detto questo il personaggio è una chiara svolta rispetto al passato, basta con gli italo americani, si passa agli afro con i conseguenti cambiamenti storici e caratteriali del caso. A pelle cosi dico che non mi piace, ma in realtà potrebbe essere una piacievole novità. 

Dal gameplay si raccoglie ancora poco, sono piccolissimi tratti. Certo è che graficamente sembra tanta roba, sempre con il rischio comunque dei consueti downgrade grafici che vanno di moda ultimamente. Da un punto di vista della guida sembra poco realistica, con voli ed esplosioni, ma da un lato va benone cosi perchè il gioco è reso sicuramente più divertente. 

Ad ogni modo curioso di aspettare ulteriore materiale, ma credo sarà un gioco che quasi sicuramente acquisterò.


----------



## Jino (22 Aprile 2016)

E' uscito il trailer ufficiale, il gioco esce il 7 di ottobre.

Lo prenderò, ma a naso temo sarà una bella delusione rispetto ai precendeti Mafia, sopratutto al primo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Aprile 2016)

Temo anch'io sarà una grandissima delusione. La trilogia doveva concludersi con un altro protagonista Italo-Americano. Poi il Gameplay si sono fissati a renderlo simile ad un GTA...


----------



## Jino (24 Aprile 2016)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Temo anch'io sarà una grandissima delusione. La trilogia doveva concludersi con un altro protagonista Italo-Americano. Poi il Gameplay si sono fissati a renderlo simile ad un GTA...



Ma infatti di Mafia non è rimasto quasi più niente. E' rimasto il nome "Mafia" solo per sfruttare il franchising.


----------



## Jino (15 Ottobre 2016)

Preso, con scetticismo, e ci gioco da una settimana. Consiglio? Non lo prendete, per nessun motivo a prezzo pieno.

Io davvero non mi capacito di come si riesca a prendere un brand di questo tipo, con una base che ti permette di creare qualcosa di fantastico e ridurlo ad una tamarrata del genere. Per me questo è un Mafia tamarro. 

Le missioni secondarie sono di una noia mostruosa fin da subito, incredibile. Graficamente poca roba, a livello di luci è abberrante, graficamente non c'è la minima cura.

Negli incidenti le macchine nemmeno si danneggiano, cambiamenti meteo e di luce pessimi, IA dei nemici inesistente, qualsiasi cosa secondaria da fare assolutamente ripetitiva, qualsiasi personaggio che non sia tra i principali fatto malissimo, la polizia che se gli passi a fianco al semaforo rosso non fa nulla, se uccidi in stealth qualcuno quelli li attorno non si accorgono nemmeno...e molte altre cose che sul subito non mi vengono!

Cosa salvo? Beh, la colonna sonora è DIVINA, la trama è assolutamente piacevole. 

Quando fai un free roaming di questo tipo ti metti in concorrenza con un GTA, parliamo di due giochi su due mondi completamente opposti. 

GTA voto 10, Mafia voto 0!


----------



## sballotello (10 Febbraio 2017)

Ho iniziato a giocarci.. È molto particolare.. Per passarci un po' di tempo va bene


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato a giocarci.. È molto particolare.. Per passarci un po' di tempo va bene



Io son rimasto piuttosto deluso da questo gioco...dopo aver giocato sopratutto il primo, ma anche il secondo, non potrebbe essere altrimenti. 

L'errore di fondo è stato voler snaturare un gioco che di fatto stava in piedi da solo.


----------



## sballotello (10 Febbraio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io son rimasto piuttosto deluso da questo gioco...dopo aver giocato sopratutto il primo, ma anche il secondo, non potrebbe essere altrimenti.
> 
> L'errore di fondo è stato voler snaturare un gioco che di fatto stava in piedi da solo.



si si , su questo sono daccordo, è totalmente snaturato e ci sono rimasto male, 
se decontestualizzato e comprato a poco come ho fatto io va bene per passarci qualche ora


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> si si , su questo sono daccordo, è totalmente snaturato e ci sono rimasto male,
> se decontestualizzato e comprato a poco come ho fatto io va bene per passarci qualche ora



Io l'ho pagato 50 euro...troppi...a pochi soldi si, senza tante pretese ti passi qualche settimana


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Febbraio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io son rimasto piuttosto deluso da questo gioco...dopo aver giocato sopratutto il primo, ma anche il secondo, non potrebbe essere altrimenti.
> 
> L'errore di fondo è stato voler snaturare un gioco che di fatto stava in piedi da solo.


Anche a me ha abbastanza deluso.. il primo era di un altro pianeta..


----------

